# Tesco Vouchers Still OK



## glacier (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

Just booked a one-way Portsmouth-Bilbao crossing for end of June 2008, using Tesco Vouchers.

2 people and 7m motorhome - £360.25.

Glacier


----------

